# Shock collar to stop dog running away at parks?



## florafaun (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi guys.
I know many people are 900% opposed to shock collars but I am getting desperate. 
I adopted my 2-3 year old lab over a year ago and while his behaviour has become much better since then (he had been neglected and had no training) there's one thing that he still doesn't do reliably and that is coming back to me when he's off leash. He completely disregards me when he sees another dog, no matter how far away, and runs straight at them (99% of the time with friendly intentions). I call him (I have tried many different ways of calling him.... I have also tried running around, rolling around on the ground, and various other attention seeking things...) but even though I am sure he can hear me he just keeps on running in the opposite direction even if he knows I have treats or even cheese. Many times he has been jumped on by the dogs he approaches because he is too playful and excitable and the owners are often not pleased that I can't call my dog back, or he even steals their dog's frisbee or whatever.
Would a shock collar be any help with this? I cannot seem to get his attention and stop him from charging away from me when he sees something. I also worry because at times he tries to approach cars arriving at the park. I would not use it anywhere but at the park as he's very well behaved at home. 
Do you have any other ideas for getting him to heel off leash? (I have also tried a whistle)


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Have you tried a 50ft long line?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

You need to go right back to basics to start with your recall work.

This thread has an excellent reply from smokeybear (see post #12) that you will find useful http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/264279-ever-okay-spank-dog-2.html#post1062306628


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

If you want something guaranteed not to get him to want to come anywhere near you - by al means try a shock collar  but don't forget to test it out on yourself first and ask yourself whether you would want to return to the person who put it on.

Some Labs IME can be notorious for poor recall - most of my youngsters are good - but my 10 year old is still a bit of a tinker.

I would try a line as suggested above - treats when he comes back to you - I never go anywhere off-lead unless I've got a pocket full of food - once they associate you with food - they'll come back (he's a lab) 

if he isn't neutered, may be something worth considering - as he could be even worse if there are in-season bitches around.

One of the few things I did pick up from the Victoria Stilwell programmes is if the dogs are digging their heels in, run in the opposite direction to them whooping loudly (that was in the day when I could run before my back became to bad) - worked every time


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree with working with him with a 50ft training lead and definately utalising a high value (I use sirloin steak!) recall treat, only given for the recall, makes you very popular I have found.

Shock collar no, a ver negative tool in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

florafaun said:


> Hi guys.
> I know many people are 900% opposed to shock collars but I am getting desperate.
> I adopted my 2-3 year old lab over a year ago and while his behaviour has become much better since then (he had been neglected and had no training) there's one thing that he still doesn't do reliably and that is coming back to me when he's off leash. He completely disregards me when he sees another dog, no matter how far away, and runs straight at them (99% of the time with friendly intentions). I call him (I have tried many different ways of calling him.... I have also tried running around, rolling around on the ground, and various other attention seeking things...) but even though I am sure he can hear me he just keeps on running in the opposite direction even if he knows I have treats or even cheese. Many times he has been jumped on by the dogs he approaches because he is too playful and excitable and the owners are often not pleased that I can't call my dog back, or he even steals their dog's frisbee or whatever.
> Would a shock collar be any help with this? I cannot seem to get his attention and stop him from charging away from me when he sees something. I also worry because at times he tries to approach cars arriving at the park. I would not use it anywhere but at the park as he's very well behaved at home.
> Do you have any other ideas for getting him to heel off leash? (I have also tried a whistle)


If he has no recall you need to keep him on a long line attached to a body harness. The more he is allowed to practice the behavior of ignoring you the more he will do it.

A shock collar might help depending on how you use it. It might also teach him to associate other dogs with being shocked, associate you with being shocked etc. Dogs easily develop superstitious behaviors with punishment based methods, and shock collars especially seem to lend themselves to creating these superstitions.

Bottom line on shock collars, to use one you have to have excellent timing, a thorough knowledge of dog body language and a keen understanding of learning theory. And if you have all those, you won't need a shock collar 

Look up smokeybears advice on teaching a reliable recall and keep him on a long line.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Modwyn said:


> I agree with working with him with a 50ft training lead and definately utalising a high value (I use sirloin steak!) recall treat, only given for the recall, makes you very popular I have found.
> 
> Shock collar no, a ver negative tool in my opinion.


You use sirloin steak? Can I come recall to you please?

OP if you think the people at the park are not pleased with you now, just see what happens if you start using a shock collar. I can't imagine why it would make a dog return, more likely run like hell. I think the question is, is this a dangerous situation? Is he going to run away, or run into the road, or otherwise cause injury to himself or others? If not, then the situation is not all that bad is it? Now my Ferdie won't come back unless he wants to, but he won't let me out of his sight so I have that advantage and his favourite thing in all the world is mints. So if all else fails I wave a mint at him and he soon comes running.

You may or may not know that shock collars are against the law in Wales, and they didn't go to all that trouble for no good reason.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> You use sirloin steak? Can I come recall to you please?


ROFLMAO :lol: :lol: I was thinking along similar lines :lol:

Occasionally if we have show treats or food left over we will use that - but more often than not biscuits

I'm very good at recall these days as I can't walk very far - would I get the steak as well? :lol:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I use raw tripe if anyone would like to recall to that :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh and FYI, Im pretty sure no discussion of shock collars allowed? Or am I confusing forums?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The discussion of shock collars is NOT allowed on this forum


----------

